

Safire - An iPhone Web Application Framework - auston
http://code.google.com/p/safire/

======
Husafan
What an interesting blue, gem logo.. I've seen something like that before, but
I just can't put my finger on it..

Looks like a neat framework though.

~~~
extantproject
The logo looks like the "Facets of Ruby" logo, for one:

[http://a1055.g.akamai.net/f/1055/1401/5h/images.barnesandnob...](http://a1055.g.akamai.net/f/1055/1401/5h/images.barnesandnoble.com/images/11010000/11019122.jpg)

------
jsjenkins168
I'm not really so sure what makes this an iPhone specific "framework". Its
just a safari browser with javascript, except you can only capture click
events.

All you really need in order to make a website iPhone "friendly" is keep
buttons > 40x40 px and use:

    
    
        <meta name="viewport" content="width=320; initial-scale=1.0; maximum-scale=1.0; user-scalable=0;">
    

Beyond that, any other traditional web framework out there works just fine.

~~~
auston
jsjenkins, in software a framework is usually defined as (From Wikipedia):

    
    
       "...a re-usable design for a software system"
    

This "framework" encapsulates a lot of iPhone-ish style attributes (like
buttons, toolbars, lists, sliding/animation & icons) as well as a good number
of webkit's(and mobile safari's) new css / js functions.

Additionally we plan to support:

Gesture Events (this should be iPhone specific enough for you)

& Mobile Safari's Offline Database API

~~~
jsjenkins168
Sorry, was just a bit confused when I saw iPhone web application framework
because I usually think of involving server-side when I see that term, and
from that perspective there is little difference between the iPhone browser
and others.

Being able to easily stylize your pages to achieve iPhone-like appearance is
definitely very useful.

~~~
auston
No problem, I probably didn't pick the best description for it anyway.

------
dgabriel
Am I the only person who wondered how an aging NYT columnist managed to write
an iPhone application framework?

~~~
auston
What? lol

~~~
dgabriel
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Safire>

------
DJPAUL
Nice Framework, Easy, Comfortable, No Fuss... Thanks, This makes life much
easier...

------
lessallan
Freaking Awesome!

------
entangledstate
Impressive

------
agenyc
Nice logo.

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is awesome.

------
caveman82
That logo is so slick it must be a great framework!

